# Little Man Computer help



## JohnMuk (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm a beginner with the Little Man Computer and I am trying to create a program whereby I can input a quantity of numbers and then sort them from smallest to largest. 

My system needs to be able to accept the number of numbers I wish to input and then tailor its number of input instances to match. It should then go through and sort the numbers from smallest to largest. (I believe this is called bubble sorting)

If anyone can help me it would be so greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I swear this question comes up every year.
http://forums.techguy.org/software-development/869226-little-man-programming.html


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Squashman said:


> I swear this question comes up every year.
> http://forums.techguy.org/software-development/869226-little-man-programming.html


You are wrong. It's come up every month!


----------

